# IARC declares Cured Meat as a Group 1 Carcinogen...Red Meat as Group 2a...???



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 26, 2015)

FWIW.... :icon_rolleyes:

_"Today, in a sizzling announcement, the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) officially marked processed meat, such as bacon, hot dogs, and sausages, as “carcinogenic to humans,” a “group 1” designation. The agency, an arm of the World Health Organization, also classified red meat, such as beef, pork, and lamb, as “probably carcinogenic to humans,” a “group 2A” grade."_


Sources: http://arstechnica.com/science/2015...t-dogs-other-processed-red-meat-cause-cancer/
and http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-2045(15)00444-1/fulltext


Thoughts?


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 26, 2015)

We received this same news over here in the UK.

Sounds like anything that good is bad for you.


----------



## dingo007 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think that people forget that we are OMNIVORES. Part of that deal is eating meat. We aren't going to live for ever. We WILL die of something. The W.H.O. announcement today isn't going to stop me eating my favorites!

Ultimately if I've got to die of something..let meat be that thing! More likely my motorcycle addiction will be the culprit!

On the humorous side....

 Bacon's comment regarding this;








*BACON has asserted that it is the greatest and all other food is its bitch.*

As researchers linked bacon to a number of health problems including heart disease, bacon announced that it did not give a fuck.

Other foods cleared a respectful path as bacon slid out of the fridge to deliver its confident statement.

Bacon said: “Out of my way bitches, bacon’s coming through.

“You think you can replace bacon with chicken, fish or lentils. You cannot. You think a longer, healthier life without bacon is worth living. It is not.

“I am bacon. Smell bacon. Nothing else in the universe smells like that, you firstborn child’s head smells like shit by comparison. I’m incredible and I don’t even have to try.

“You go ahead and talk your talk, but you know, and I know, what’s going in the frying pan tomorrow. Here’s a clue – it’s not chicken.

“Bacon has spoken. You may go now.”


----------



## dcarch (Oct 26, 2015)

Fortunately there is this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=tof...X&ved=0CDUQsARqFQoTCMn52aWk4cgCFUltPgod8roBdQ

I guess I will from now on eat vegan tofu bacon instead.

dcarch


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 26, 2015)

Dingo just won the internet!


----------



## darkmayo (Oct 26, 2015)

I am curious on what curing process the meat that was in the test was put through.  The store bought crap that has been "smoked" and "cured" can have a ton of extras in it to ensure longer shelf life etc.  Tons of red meat isn't a good for you and I wont disagree that people should be cutting back on processed meats as well, just want to know what the criteria was what "meats" where in the studies. 

Here is the release from the IARC regarding this. 

http://www.iarc.fr/en/media-centre/pr/2015/pdfs/pr240_E.pdf


----------



## gravey (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree with Sir Bacon.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 27, 2015)

Tis better to have loved and lost than.gif



__ woodcutter
__ Oct 27, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 27, 2015)

dcarch said:


> Fortunately there is this:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?
> 
> ...
















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 27, 2015


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2015)

Enough of the Gloom

The brighter side Meat Prices will fall

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 27, 2015)

tropics said:


> Enough of the Gloom
> 
> The brighter side Meat Prices will fall
> 
> Richie


Let's hope so, they are crazy high right now in the Dallas, TX area.


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 27, 2015)

Here too   If it keeps going up I may have to start smoking spam yuk


----------



## phidelt1736 (Oct 27, 2015)

It's important to remember that all this organization does is review studies to determine if there is in fact a link.  Group 1 doesn't mean oh dear god bacon is killing me!  It simply means that there is in fact a connection.  The severity of that is left to be determined by other groups.  So while processed meats are  carcinogenic, they are shown to be negligible.  It's information to have and do with as you please, but statistically you aren't likely to go out due to bacon.  A good article explaining this is as follows. (Hopefully I'm not breaking any rules posting the link.)

http://www.wired.com/2015/10/who-does-bacon-cause-cancer-sort-of-but-not-really/


----------



## mark2014 (Oct 28, 2015)

A repost from my Twitter feed with some elaboration here. The IARC report on meat and cancer should be viewed as factitious science. Here, in the USA, the National Institute of Health maintains a TOXNET website, which holds the Carcinogenic Potency Database. That database shows the relationship between dose-response and cancer. Acrylamide, one of the named chemical mutagens, as well as nitrate/nitrite have less carcinogenic potency that toast or mustard. http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cpdb/MOE.html - and my 1994 response to an American Journal of Epidemiology's story about chilis (chiles, chillis) causing cancer is here: http://www.fieryfoodscentral.com/2009/04/07/the-bogus-chile-pepper-cancer-scare/ - there is no cancer EPIDEMIC.


----------



## sigmo (Nov 7, 2016)

Mark2014 said:


> A repost from my Twitter feed with some elaboration here. The IARC report on meat and cancer should be viewed as factitious science. Here, in the USA, the National Institute of Health maintains a TOXNET website, which holds the Carcinogenic Potency Database. That database shows the relationship between dose-response and cancer. Acrylamide, one of the named chemical mutagens, as well as nitrate/nitrite have less carcinogenic potency that toast or mustard. http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cpdb/MOE.html - and my 1994 response to an American Journal of Epidemiology's story about chilis (chiles, chillis) causing cancer is here: http://www.fieryfoodscentral.com/2009/04/07/the-bogus-chile-pepper-cancer-scare/ - there is no cancer EPIDEMIC.


Excellent information.  Thank you.


----------

